# never had any friends literally



## Humfun786 (Jan 31, 2014)

1


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm sorry, that's a really horrible feeling. Admittedly some of us just aren't as natural at it as others - but still, if you want friends, you have to put in the effort to make some changes and try... if you'd like, I can suggest a few ways, I'm trying to make friends in a new city myself. Maybe you would also benefit in looking for a counselor through your doctor, or a walk in clinic if you don't have a family doctor. I just suggest this because having someone to talk to and check in with can be helpful.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Every friend that I've ever had has been on the internet. So, the only advice that I can offer is to just find people online. I still haven't figured out how to talk to people in real life.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Raeden said:


> Every friend that I've ever had has been on the internet. So, the only advice that I can offer is to just find people online. I still haven't figured out how to talk to people in real life.


 with your mouth.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

thats sad OP

As for eye contact I was real bad with most people too(still am in ways). I would say start by working on cashiers, just say thanks and look them right in the eye, just keep forcing yourself to do that as a start


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I've had some "friends" I guess, but they were all abusive to me which increased my insecurity even more. I felt like something was wrong with me. Why would they even want to be my friend? I don't understand that...

I am somewhat bad at eye contact too, but I've gotten better at it. I've learned that you don't have to like, stare the person down. Like with a cashier. It's ok to make eye contact for 2 seconds, then like check your wallet or get your cash ready. Then only make eye contact again for a second while you say bye.

It gets easier with practice. Like now I don't even think about it. I just do it.

I must get better at making eye contact with cute boys though. I will stare down their butt and get lost in thought. Thinking about why boys don't have nice round butts like girls. And then I will see him turn around and I will look away because I'm too ashamed to make eye contact now.

Btw this is my 1*69*th post. You know what dat means.. 8)


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I never had any either. Kids I was friendly with but other than a handful of times never hung out with or talked to any outside of school.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you. Never had any real friends. At elementary, I was that "friend" that the group allowed to tag along during recess, but they never really liked. They more or less mocked me, and at most tolerated me. During high school is when we parted ways. Never really had a friend since.

Although, I think I went to the movies twice with such friends. Yay me. :blank


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> with your mouth.


...really?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ZADY said:


> ...really?


I meant speaking. I know her well calm down WK


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

wow how is this possible? Just going to high school / collage you meet people and some of them like 1-2 you can stand and not want to take an ice pick to the face. Maybe you just need to meet more people.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I've had only 2 real friends in my life. The rest where frenemies who just used me or betrayed me. Now all my friends are in my head.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have one, and he's going back to school soon.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> with your mouth.


Elaborate.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Raeden said:


> Elaborate.


See post above. Try speaking to people you think love cats.


----------

